# Bay City Lodge- here we come!



## 1eyefishing (Mar 4, 2017)

I just made reservations for myself and my two hunt camp partners. We'll be down in Apalachicola from April 8th to April 15th.
 For those who don't know, this is an old time Florida fish camp, recently upgraded with all the amenities that a fish camp should have. Boat on the dock,trailer and truck in the parking lot, motel rooms, cabins, restaurant, bait and tackle shop, icehouse, excetera.
I'm taking my G3 1860 CCT Deluxe tunnel hull for sure, and one of my partners may have his 20 foot Robalo refurbished and ready by then.
I would be interested in meeting and rubbing elbows with any GONers who are down there at the time. If we are in the two boat mode, we may even be able to give a ride or two. If not, at least meet for lunch or something like that on a blown-out day. If any of y'all are going to be down there, or at St George Island at the time, drop me a note. 
Looking Forward!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 24, 2017)

Bump...
Counting the days.
 It looks like a lot of blown out days recently. Hope it calms down  for me and my little boat. 
Does anybody know what time of year the tripletail show up in the bay and st. Vincent sound? Hoping they are a little early this year... I understand April is good on the Georgia coast but they get put down a little bit in the middle of May when the shrimp boats start working...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 24, 2017)

6 more weeks before I'm coastal..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 24, 2017)

I wanna follow u down...
Down the river channel and​ around to the rocks!
I need to make reservations. Send me dates...


----------



## swamp hunter (Mar 25, 2017)

Is that Carpet on a Bay Boat !
Wow, I could ruin that in one morning with my cast net...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 25, 2017)

swamp hunter said:


> Is that Carpet on a Bay Boat !
> Wow, I could ruin that in one morning with my cast net...



It is soft rubberized material. Can't get a hook caught in it, very soft on the feet and doesn't heat up in the hot sun.. Cleans up easily with a brush, awesome stuff. Unique to G3, not a bay boat but when it grows up it wants to be... it's my flatsbaycreekmarshoysterbarshallowwaterriver alumnumtunnelhullboat. It has withstood quite a few cast net loads dumped right where that picture was taken plus muddy red clay boots from it hauling me to and from some good turkey hunting grounds..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 27, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> It is soft rubberized material. Can't get a hook caught in it, very soft on the feet and doesn't heat up in the hot sun.. Cleans up easily with a brush, awesome stuff. Unique to G3, not a bay boat but when it grows up it wants to be... it's my flatsbaycreekmarshoysterbarshallowwaterriver alumnumtunnelhullboat. It has withstood quite a few cast net loads dumped right where that picture was taken plus muddy red clay boots from it hauling me to and from some good turkey hunting grounds..



It's a crappy boat.. I think you should just give it to me.. I've got mud on it more than once just dealing with the low water in Lanier..


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2017)

Ttt-
The countdown is winding down... 
Still wondering if there will be in a GONers in Apalachicola or on St. George Island that week?
I have three guys and two boats. So we will probably leave one in the water at the lodge for working the river mouths in the top of the bay, especially on windy days. We will leave my boat on the trailer for hauling to St. George Island, Indian pass, or St. Joe Bay depending on wind conditions. We may be able to break our team up one day and have an extra seat or two.
There are too many fishing options to cover in only seven days, so we might stay an extra day or three ( again depending on the wind).
The Hit List will include the regulars: redfish, trout, and flounder. Plus tripletail (if they are there this early) and pompano and possibly cobia if we can make it out front, especially around the point of St. Joe peninsula.

Y'all pray for us! And wishing you the best back on the OWL get together at Lanier...( this trip is the only reason that I will not be there on the 8th.)


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2017)

Another pic from my last trip. 
Fishing by myself at picaline bar...


----------



## cableguychris (Apr 3, 2017)

Plus tripletail (if they are there this early)

i have caught them in June, never fished that area in April. i will around the bend from you guys from 4-8 / 4-12 in Steinhatchee. best of luck


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2017)

cableguychris said:


> Plus tripletail (if they are there this early)
> 
> i have caught them in June, never fished that area in April. i will around the bend from you guys from 4-8 / 4-12 in Steinhatchee. best of luck



Catch'em up!


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 4, 2017)

good luck to you, I know the trout, reds, and flounder are all being caught. Some Spanish in the bay also. We caught some gags and a 43" cobia offshore this weekend. I have not heard of any tripletails as of yet. Good luck to yall!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanks​ for the word, I appreciate that!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 4, 2017)

J.M. - We won't be able to offshore in our little boats. Do Cobia cruise the beach front and sandbars outside the surf as they do at PCB, destin, and pcola?


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 4, 2017)

you can catch them off the beach, but not like those places. Atleast I haven't heard of many caught. I do have a buddy that caught one around 40" off Carabelle beach so it can be done!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 9, 2017)

...


----------



## Fourfingers (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks like you catching some. Makes me jealous.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 11, 2017)

...by myself again.
...buddies takin a break.


----------



## SlowMotion (Apr 11, 2017)

Your making me want to skip work and come join you.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 12, 2017)

...Fished picalene bar again this afternoon after a slow morning...


----------



## King.Of.Anglers.Jeremiah (Apr 12, 2017)

Looks like you completed the inshore slam! Only thing missing is the flounder! You bring any gulp mullets?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 13, 2017)

Yes, got plenty of gulp swimming mullet, but the wind is too much and our boats are too small to fish near the passes where I think the flounder are...


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 13, 2017)

Looks like you all are having some fun! Glad your catching some good fish. I did hear a two triple tails caught. The weren't big but it's good to hear they are starting to show up. Try the CRAB TRAPS! Wink wink


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2017)

Home again, home again.
We never saw a triple tail; I only spent about an hour or an hour and a half searching cans and crab traps but didn't see any. Our neighbors in the duplex said they caught a 14 poundr free floating in Saint Vincent sound.
Only one little tiny flounder from the marsh came over the rail, but was let go.
We caught trout, reds, sheepshead, black drum, channel catfish, and largemouth bass. And of course the trash such as stingrays and sail cats.
And it was quite the sight seeing tour, is every day brought something different. We saw a pod of manatees in the river mouth at the head of the Bay. Apparently a mother and four little hundred pound calfs. Also bald eagles and several alligators back in the marsh.

And I learned a new tasty treat to eat with my fried fish. It's mango and tropical fruit Greek yogurt mixed with guacamole and a little bit of lemon juice. Add a little bit of picante sauce on the side and it makes great fish tacos with yellow rice and black beans. The partner also spices is it up with a little chopped onions and chopped tomatoes, but I passed on that part.

A view of my buddy fishing in his boat from my boat across the marsh.

No photos not loading right now, but anyway, a great time was had by all...


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 16, 2017)

Did you stay at Bay City?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2017)

6 nights at Bay City Lodge. 400 bucks per person for the three of us. The restaurant was open only one night. And they had no shrimp. Had to fish a couple of days without shrimp before we found some elsewhere... So we kept at least one boat on a trailer to be portable. We launched from Bay City, Saint George Island, Indian pass, and presnell's in St. Joe Bay.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Apr 16, 2017)

I was planning on going down next month but it looks like it may fall through as my fishing partner will probably be unable to go. We stayed at Bay City last year. Thought it was a little pricey for a fish camp but I love the place. I like to take my fishing trips on the " come home when I feel like it" plan but accommodations usually cut me short. Wish I could find a cheap place to stay.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 16, 2017)

Mr. Haney, 
p.m. sent...


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2017)

Hooty Hoot said:


> I was planning on going down next month but it looks like it may fall through as my fishing partner will probably be unable to go. We stayed at Bay City last year. Thought it was a little pricey for a fish camp but I love the place. I like to take my fishing trips on the " come home when I feel like it" plan but accommodations usually cut me short. Wish I could find a cheap place to stay.


Have you tried Sportsmans Lodge in Eastpoint?


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 16, 2017)

A cpl of friends of mine stay at the sportsmen lodge, and they seem to like it.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2017)

Looks like a good trip bud!! I'm ready to have a redfish pull on the end of my rod! 3 more weeks...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2017)

For us, the wind made more of a difference in where we went than the shallow water did. If the wind was from the south we would launch on the back side (north side) of st. George Island. Northeast wind we would fish in the head of the bay at the river mouths. We fished Saint Vincent sound on the south wind and Port St Joe in east Wind. East wind in Apalachicola Bay means no place to hide. By my guess it is at least 7 or 8 nautical miles wide from the river mouth to the cut and lengthwise it is much longer than that. So we were basically just hiding from the wind, which blew at least 10 miles an hour maybe 15 every day. Windy days, we fished in the marsh. Although the further up the rivers from the bay the more fresh water fish we caught. The only place the shallow water really hampered us was trying to cross from one river mouth to the other in the head of the bay. Very shallow once you're outside of the river mouth and I could not find passage from one mouth to the other without going back up one river and back down the other river(s). Also, the east side of Saint Vincent sound behind picalene bar is very oyster laden and shallow. I have fished there twice now with the intention of heading into Big Bayou, but both times I caught so well at the picalene bar that no further searching was needed. It is pretty easy to get from the Indian pass boat ramp straight eastward towards the bar in deep water. After that, no guarantees.
The bay water is usually pretty brown as the whole Chattahoochee / Flint / Apalachicola River system dumps into the bay there. We were there the week after big storms up river and without keeping our eye on the depth finder, we could rarely tell the difference between eight foot water and eight inch water until we were rubbing the mud.
It's a very fishy place, but I think I much prefer the clearer waters to the east and especially west.
Good luck to you on your future trips...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 17, 2017)

That last post was a response to ski bums question about where exactly I could take my boat. I guess he deleted his question...?


----------



## skibum (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the info...  I deleted my post when I noticed you answered some questions already in this thread, but this was much more detailed..  TY

I've only had my G3 in the salt in the Tampa and St. Simons area.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2017)

I love my G3, but it wants to grow up to be a 22 or 24 foot bay boat.


----------



## skibum (Apr 18, 2017)

1eyefishing said:


> I love my G3, but it wants to grow up to be a 22 or 24 foot bay boat.



I hear ya...  I bought my 1860 cct to fish the shallow rivers, lake and salt.  One of the few boats that can handle all three.  Just wish it would fit into my garage...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Apr 18, 2017)

Mind just barely fits in diagonally in two spaces. The wife BMW has to stay outside!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 17, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> Mind just barely fits in diagonally in two spaces. The wife BMW has to stay outside!



Now my wife’s car sits outside and I LOVE that G3!


----------

